# bonjour guys !!!!!



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

my name is stephane and I live near peterborough :lol: . I am 29 years old , 1m 77 for 86 kg (13,5 stones). I'm working as second chef in a small hotel-restaurant

here some pictures


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

welcome ,nice pics,quite strange acctully. :lol:


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks I take the picture 10 minutes ago


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

are you a professial computer hacker with all that equipment,lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello there

8) :wink:

J


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

irish bulldog said:


> are you a professial computer hacker with all that equipment,lol


lol no :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

welcome bro,


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks for the warm welcome guys


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

A bit late, but welcome


----------

